# ITV News Story - Fertility Tourism



## victdavi (Aug 27, 2013)

Have you travelled abroad for fertility treatment or to receive a donor egg?  If so ITV News Central wants to hear from you.  We're looking to film and interview women from the Midlands with some fascinating stories to tell.  Please contact [email protected] for more information.


----------

